# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق >  >  توثيق  الزعيم (1) المريخ فى الثلاثينات والاربعينات صور وانجازات

## على الصغير

*

المريخ فى الثلاثينات
أحمد أبو الريف ( حارس مرمي ) - فتحي إبراهيم - إبراهيم أبو الريف - مصطفي جلال - حامد أبوعصا - عبد الرحمن الفيل - زين العابدين الشفيع - عبيد الله فضل المولي - طه الشفيع - عبد الرحيم السناري 
*

----------


## على الصغير

*
ز
زين العابدين الشفيع وهو اول لاعب يحرز هدفا في لقاءات القمه عام1934وانتهى اللقاء بفوز المريخ2/1بهدفي الزين الشفيع(الزين هيبه)



*

----------


## على الصغير

*

المريخ فى الاربعينات
طلب مدني - ابوزيد العبد - ابراهيم شيخ سعيد - حسن صباحي - باشا بدوي - عصمت معني - ضرار بريمة - ابراهيم بشرى ( ابوكريشة ) - عبدالله الحاج 
*

----------


## على الصغير

*ويظهر شاخور في الصوره الاول من اليسار للجالسين في الكراسي.


*

----------


## على الصغير

*

مهدي الفكي:

ولعب الفكي للمريخ وايضا تقلد منصب رئاسة النادي سابقا.
*

----------


## على الصغير

*تأسيس فريق المسالمة 
في العام 1908 تم تأسيس فريق المسالمة و كان ابرز من ساهم في ذلك السادة محمد قابل و رياض سكلة و شقيقه تادريس وزكريا سليمان و خالد عبد الله و الشيخ محمد علي عوض الدر و محمد رضوان ومحمد صالح الشنقيطي و الطيب حامد بريمة و زاد النشاط الرياض و انتعش في العام 1916 و خاصة بعد انضمام جيل الشباب السيد عبد السيد فرح و فتح الله بشارة و عبد الرحمن علي نصر و محمد مرسال و محمد عبادي و مصطفى جلال عشري و محمد عثمان حامد و ابراهيم بابكر ابو الريف و ايوب ميخائيل و خليل عبد الملك و مينا اسكندر و محمد علي بخيت و عوض ابوزيد و غيرهم . ثورة 1924 ومقتل السيرلي استاك
ادى قيام ثورة 1924 الى توقف النشاط الرياض و منعت التجمعات حتى في الافراح و الاتراح بأوامر صارمة و توقف النشاط الرياضي و لم يعد الا في العام 1926 و عادت الفرق لتمارس نشاطها و لم يكن لها جمهور اذ ان المباريات كانت الجماهيرية كانت قاصرة على مباريات كاس الحاكم العام و منافسة فرق المصالح الحكومية .عودة تيم المسالمة
عاد تيم المسالمة في العام 1926 و لكنه لم يكن قويا و لذا فكر عبد السيد فرح و الذي كان يعمل موظفا في البنك الاهلي المصري بالخرطوم في تدعيم التيم بلاعبين من خارج حي المسالمة ووجدت الفكرة معارضة شديدة من البعض و على رأسهم صديقه فتح الله بشارة و تم تغيير الاسم ليكون شاملاً ليس منغلقا على الحي الصغير .

*

----------


## على الصغير

*وجاءت لحظة الميلاد العظمي .. 
جاءت البشرى من إمرأة لتعطي إسم المولود الذي سيسطع نجمه في كل أرجاء المعمورة .. 
و كان ان اقترحت سيدة فرح شقيقة عبد السيد فرح اسم المريخ و و تم كتابة خطاب لبرمبل بيك مفتش مركز امدرمان لتسجيل تيم المريخ بدلا عن تيم المسالمة و كان ان تحول كل اللاعبين و المشجعين في المسالمة الى المريخ بمعنى ان الذي تغير فقط كان الاسم فقط
فكان الإسم الذي أحبه الملايين .. المريخ .. 

وفي 14 نوفمبر 1927 كانت شهادة ميلاد المريخ 

وتولي السيد/ خالد عبد الله رئاسة المريخ كأول رئيس لنادي المريخ عبر تاريخه الطويل .. 

و .. إنطلقت رحلة المارد الأحمر .. وتعلق بحبه الملايين .. 
ومنذ لحظة الميلاد بدأ قوياً تهابه كل الفرق .. 
فكان تفوقه علي كل فرق مديرية الخرطوم بلا إستثناء 
*

----------


## على الصغير

*المريخ في فترة الاربعينات
بعد إنتصار المريخ الأول علي فريق الهلال في مباراة سوق القش الشهيرة بهدفين إنطلقت شرارة لقاءات الفريقين .. فكانت مباريات المريخ بالهلال عبارة عن ملاحم سجلها التاريخ .. 

وفي فترة الأربعينات كان التفوق الواضح للمريخ .. فكانت متواليات لإنتصارات مريخية حفظها التاريخ .. 

وكانت هزيمة المريخ من الهلال من النوادر التي يقف عندها الناس كثيراً .. 

وكانت المتوالية الأولى من يوم الاحد 26 يوليو 1947 الى يوم الاحد الاحد 8 يناير 1949 .. 

وفيها لعب المريخ مع الهلال ( 20 ) مباراة فاز المريخ في ( 13 ) مباراة - وتعادل الفريقان في ( 6 ) وإنتصر الهلال في واحدة فقط .. أبرز لاعبين المريخ في هذه الفترة : طلب مدني - ابوزيد العبد - ابراهيم شيخ سعيد - حسن صباحي - باشا بدوي - عصمت معني - ضرار بريمة - ابراهيم بشرى ( ابوكريشة ) - عبدالله الحاج 
*

----------


## على الصغير

*بطولات المريخ في هذه الفترة :الموسم
 البطولة
 النتيجة
 المنافس

1949
كأس البلدية
3 - 1
الهلال



*

----------


## على الصغير

*المريخ في فترة الثلاثينات

شهد العام 1932 بداية التفوق المريخي الكاسح علي فريق الهلال الذي تأسس في العام 1930م .. 
فكان أول لقاء بين الفريقين في التاريخ .. 
وكان أول إنتصار لـ المريخ على الهلال بهدفين مقابل هدف .. 
ويشهد التاريخ للاعب المريخ الكبير ( زين العابدين الشفيع) - الزين هيبة - بأنه صاحب أول هدف في لقاءات المريخ بالهلال عبر التاريخ .. ومنذ تلك اللحظة إنطلقت شرارة لقاءات القمة .. 

الأبطال الذين حققوا أول إنتصار علي الهلال: 

أحمد أبو الريف ( حارس مرمي ) - فتحي إبراهيم - إبراهيم أبو الريف - مصطفي جلال - حامد أبوعصا - عبد الرحمن الفيل - زين العابدين الشفيع - عبيد الله فضل المولي - طه الشفيع - عبد الرحيم السناري وظهر التفوق المريخي للجميع .. فكان أن ذهب بعض لاعبي المريخ بقيادة محمد طلعت فريد بغرض تقوية فريق الهلال .. 

وشهد العام 1934 إنطلاق أول بطولة رسمية في تاريخ السودان .. وكانت بين أندية مدن الخرطوم الثلاثة .. وإنتصر المريخ على كل الفرق التي واجهته .. 
وفي المباراة النهائية تقابل مع فريق ( بري من الخرطوم ) بتاريخ 9 نوفمبر 1934
وإنتصر المريخ بهدف دون مقابل أحرزه لاعب المريخ ( عوض أبو زيد) .. 
ليسجل التاريخ لحطتها بأن فريق المريخ صاحب أول بطولة في تاريخ السودان .. 
كان تحقيق البطولة الأولي في تاريخ السودان (( كاس البلدية )) والتي نالها فريق المريخ حدثاً فريداً من نوعه .. كونها جاءت بعد مشاركة 24 فريقاً من كافة انحاء الخرطوم .. 
وبما أن الكأس اول كأس لكرة القدم في تاريخ السودان الرياضى فقد احدث ذلك الانتصار دويا هائلا في جميع الاوساط ومنذ ذلك الوقت تعاظمت جماهيرية المريخ واخذت في الازدياد مما حدا اثر ذلك الانتصار بالشاعر المريخي الملهم المرحوم صلاح عبد السيد ( ابو صلاح ) تأليف قصيدة غنائية شهيرة تعتبر الأولى في الشعر الرياضى شدا بها الفنان المريخي العملاق سرور ونالت رواجا منقطع النظير في أفراح العاصمة ومناسباتها: 
في غرة التاريخ 
وعلى مدى الايام
تيم كوكب المريخ 
فايز على الاتيام 
يوم لعبتك مشهور 
زى عيد قبله صيام 
ويمثل الجمهور 
مولد تحيطه خيام 
شهدت فترة الثلاثينات تميز فرقة المريخ وإكتساحها لكل الفرق .. والتميز الأعلى والذي حفظه التاريخ وستتذكره الأجيال .. هو .. 

* أول فوز في لقاءات المريخ والهلال كان للمريخ . 
* أول بطولة رسمية في تاريخ الكرة السودانية كانت للمريخ .. 
__________________



*

----------


## على الصغير

*سيره ذاتيه لبعض لاعبى المريخ فى تلك الفتره

الاسم : محمد احمد شرفي (ود أحمدية).
الهوية :لاعب كرة قدم
 البيانات الشخصية :-
 تاريخ الميلاد :1914م.
المؤهلات العلمية والخبرات العملية :-
- أكمل المرحلة الأولية.
- عمل بشركة النور والقوة الكهربائية.
 السيرة الرياضية : -
- بدأ ممارسة الكرة مع فريق الضواحي الذي تغير أسمه إلى العمدة.
- وفى عام 1934م أنضم لنادي المريخ وبرز كلاعب عملاق في كأس المصالح مع فريق الشركة.
- كان يجيد اللعب في مركزي ساعد الهجوم وقلب الدفاع واشتهر بقذائفه الصاروخية.
- لعب كرة القدم قرابة ربع قرن وكانت له صولات وجولات.
- اعتزل لعب الكرة و اتجه للتدريب فعمل مدرباً للمريخ وبعض الفرق الأخرى.



*

----------


## على الصغير

*سيره ذاتيه لبعض لاعبى المريخ فى تلك الفتره
الاسم : طلب مدني حسن (دبوية).
الهوية :لاعب كرة قدم
 البيانات الشخصية :-
تاريخ الميلاد :1923م.
 المؤهلات العلمية والخبرات العملية : -
- أكمل تعليمه الأوسط.
السيرة الرياضية : -
- بدأ ممارسة الكرة عام 1930م بنادي الزهرة بأم درمان ثم انضم لنادي النهضة ثم لنادي المريخ عام 1946م.
- وفى عام 1950م انتقل لنادي الهلال ولعب موسماً واحداً ثم عاد مجدداً للمريخ.
- اشتهر بإجادة اللعب في عدة مراكز منها حراسة المرمي وقلب الهجوم والجناح الأيسر.
- شارك في كل المباريات التي لعبها المريخ مع الفرق المحلية والأجنبية.
- ويقال أن سبب تلقيبه ب(دبوية) انه كان ينسحب بالكرة ويسدد الأهداف دون أن يشعر به احد.
- عمل مدرباً لفريق الموردة بمدينة الأبيض.
- اعتزل لعب الكرة عام 1958م و أتجه للتدريب حتى وفاته.
- سجل هدف المريخ التاريخى في مرمى الهلال في افتتاح استاد الخرطوم عام 1956م

*

----------


## على الصغير

*ستتم اضافه معلومات فى حاله الحصول عنها
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*مشكوووووووووووووووور

*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*بارك الله فيك ووفقك فى هذا العمل الكبير
*

----------


## alhawii

*يا سلام عليك يا على امتعتنا وبالمناسبه لم تذكر لاعب المريخ محمد عثمان المشهور ب ودالعمه 
طبعا هو والد الحارس العملاق هاشم محمد عثمان وقريب اللاعب الزين هيبه عليهم الرحمه
*

----------


## على الصغير

*المريـخ يهـزم الهـلال 3\1 ويفـوز بكـأس البلـديـة
ضـرار بريمـة يتألـق ةيحـرز الأهـداف


* التاريخ : الأحد 17 أبريل 1949
* المكان : دار الرياضةأم درمان
* المناسبة : كأس البلدية
* المصدر : السودان الجديد 767 , الثلاثاء 19 أبريل 1949
* النتيجة : 3\1 للمريخ
* أهداف المريخ : ضرار بريمة (هاتريك , وأضاع ضربة جزاء)
* هدف الهلال : ضربة جزاء
* تفاصيل المباراة :

بعد ظهر الأحد الماضي تلاقي فريقا المريخ والهلال
الخصمان اللدودان في المباراة الثانية بينهما علي كأس البلدية
وكانت المنافسة علي أشدها فأجتذبت المباراة لذلك
جمهوراً كبيراً ملأ دار الرياضة بأم درمان علي سعتها
نزل أولاً فريق الهلال كاملاً إلي حد ما في أفراده
حتي وضع مشجعو المريخ أيديهم علي قاوبهم خوفاً من هزيمة كبيرة
وفي مخيلتهم غياب أفراد مهمين في فريقهم وعلي رأسهم
عصمت معني وعثمان كلول
ولكن بدأت المباراة وأثبت أفراد المريخ وبلا جدال في هذه المباراة
أنهم أكفأ للصمود أمام الهلال مهما كانت الظروف
وقد برز في هذه المباراة ضرار بريمة كقلب هجوم
سجل بنفسه ثلاث إصابات نظيفة لصالح المريخ
كما إجتذب أبو زيد العبد الجناح الأيسر إعجاب الجمهور
ولم يتمكن أفراد الهلال إلا من تسجيل إصابة وحيدة يتيمة
علي إثر ضربة جزاء 
ومن الإنصاف أن نقول إن هجمات كثيرة رائعة ذهبت سدي من الهلال
لسبب ما لا ندريه أهو سوء الحظ؟ أم عدم التوفيق
أو الحاجة الماسة إلي هداف يعرف طريق المرمي
لا نظن أن أفراد الهلال ومشجعيه من النقاد الرياضيين في الصحف
سيكتبون بعد اليوم ضد الحكام ويحملونهم تبعة الهزيمة
التي لحقت بالهلال أمس الأول
وقد كان حكمها نزيهاً جداً إزاء الهلال بل أكاد أقول إنه تعامي
عن أخطاء كثيرة ضد الهلال إما عمداً أو بحسن نية
ومنها خطأ ظاهر من عبده داخل خط المرمي الهلالي لمس فيها الكرة بيده
وقد رأي هذا الخطأ كل زي عينين ولكن لم تعقبها صرخات من الجمهور
وضاعت ضربة جزاء محققة لصالح المريخ
ولكن ما لنا وهذه القصة وأفراد المريخ لم يدخروا وسعاً في إنتزاع النصر
لفريقهم بثلاث إصابات نظيفة
وقد ضاعت علي كل فريق ضربة جزاء واحدة
أضاعها ضرار بريمة للمريخ
والثانية أضاعها حربي للهلال وكان فريقه في أشد الحاجة لهذه
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب علي الصغير

*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة على الصغير
					

وجاءت لحظة الميلاد العظمي .. 
جاءت البشرى من إمرأة لتعطي إسم المولود الذي سيسطع نجمه في كل أرجاء المعمورة .. 
و كان ان اقترحت سيدة فرح شقيقة عبد السيد فرح اسم المريخ و و تم كتابة خطاب لبرمبل بيك مفتش مركز امدرمان لتسجيل تيم المريخ بدلا عن تيم المسالمة و كان ان تحول كل اللاعبين و المشجعين في المسالمة الى المريخ بمعنى ان الذي تغير فقط كان الاسم فقط
فكان الإسم الذي أحبه الملايين .. المريخ .. 









*

----------


## على الصغير

*المريـخ يهـزم الهـلال 2\1 بعـد عـودته مـن عقـوبة الإيقـاف
عصمـت وباشـا أحـرزا الهـدفين
والهـلال نجـا مـن هزيمـة تأريخيـة


* التاريخ : الخميس 12 نوفمبر 1948
* المكان : دار الرياضة أم درمان
* المناسبة : عودة الهلال من عقوبة الإيقاف
* المصدر : الرأي العام العدد 1083 الجمعة 13 نوفمبر 1948.. كركين إسكندريان
* النتيجة : 2\1 للمريخ
* أهداف المريخ : عصمت معني , باشا بدوي
* * هدف الهلال : قسوم
* تفاصيل المباراة :
تدفقت الجماهير نحو دار الرياضة أم درمان أمس لتشهد الملحمة
التي طال تشوقها بين أقوي فريقين رياضيين في السودان
بعد أن طالت فترة إحتجاب الهلال من الميدان
بسبب العقوبة التي فرضها عليه الإتحاد الرياضي
في تمام الساعة الرابعة والربع نفخ الحكم في صفارته
فوجفت قلوب وزاغت أبصار
وتحركت الكرة في بطء وحذر بين أرجل اللاعبين
وكان مبعث هذا الحذر والإضطراب
تهيب اللاعبين وخوف الهزيمة في معركة إحتشدت لها الألوف
تشجع وتهتف وتصرخ
بدأت الدقائق الأولي والكرة لا تكاد تستقر في وسط الميدان
لفرط إضطراب اللاعبين
وتلعب دائماً خارج الخط
ثم إعتدل ميزان اللعب
وأخذ الهلال يسيطر علي اللعب رويداً رويداً
حتي جعل المريخ في موقف المدافع
وإستفاد الهلال من ضعف دفاع المريخ
ولكن قلب هجومه محمد بله كان ضعيفاً ومضطرباً
فأفسد علي فريقه جميع الفرص
التي كان يمكن أن يسجل منها عدة إصابات
وإستطاع قسوم أن يسجل إصابة للهلال
هي الأولي والأخيرة في منتصف الشوط الأول
وإستقبلها مناصروه بعاصفة من التصفيق والهتاف
وضج لها الميدان
جاء الشوط الثاني وإسترد فيه فتية المريخ قوتهم
وقادوا هجوماً منسقاً
إستطاع فيه عصمت معني أن يسجل إصابة التعادل للمريخ
فسرت النشوة بين المريخيين
وهبطت معنويات لاعبي الهلال
فظهر التفكك وسوء التوزيع في ألعابه
وسيطر المريخ في هذا الشوط علي اللعب سيطرة تامة
وسجل باشا بدوي الإصابة الثانية للمريخ
وفي الدقائق الأخيرة للعب واتت الهلال عدة فرص ليسجل التعادل
ولكن ضعف الهجوم خاصة محمد بله أضاع عليه كل تلك الفرص
إنتهت المباراة بفوز المريخ بإصابتين لواحدة
وأضاع مهاجم المريخ وهدافه
عصمت معني بسبب تسرعه إصابات محققه
إفتقد رواد دار الرياضة بأم درمان
نجوم الهلال عبد الخير صالح وصالح رجب وعكاشة
ونجم المريخ دفع الله جحجوم
الذين كانوا يضيفون علي أمثال تلك المباريات جواً فنياً رائعاً
هجوم الهلال يحتاج إلي تعديل أساسي
ولم يعد محمد بله يصلح للوظيفة التي وضع لها
كما أن دفاع المريخ أيضاً أصبح لا يصلح لمثل هذه المباريات الكبيرة
الحكم منديل كثرت التعليقات عليه وعلي رجلي الخطين
ولكنها تعليقات إجابية
ومن المؤكد أنهم أداروا المباراة بنزاهة وحرصوا علي الدقة
مما ساعدهم علي إدارتها
وأنهم إذاً لجديرون بالتهنئة والثناء



*

----------


## على الصغير

* الاسم : عبد الرحمن حسن الشاذلي ( شاخور )
 الهوية :  كرة قدم – أدارى
البيانات الشخصية :
 تاريخ الميلاد     :  1915م
 المؤهلات العلمية والخبرات العملية :
   المهنة    اعمال حره
  السيرة الرياضية      :
- لازم المريخ  منذ  ان كان  لاعباً وظل  يعمل
- باللجان  في فترات  منقطعه بنادي  المريخ
-  شغل منصب  امين  خزينة  نادى المريخ
- تقلد رئاسة النادي عام 1979م .
- يعتبره الجميع  الأب الروحي  لنادى  المريخ  خاصة  الغيورين على  نادى المريخ .
- يوظف ماله وجهده ووقته لخدمة نادى  المريخ .









الاسم :حاج التوم  حسن
الهوية : ادارى :
البيانات الشخصية :
تاريخ الميلاد  :  1930م
المهنه  : عمل موظفا بالنقل الميكانيكى ثم ضابطا (لشؤون الأفراد) بالقوات  المسلحة
السيرة الرياضية:
-   بدأ مسيرته  الرياضية  لاعباً لفريق  ابوعنجة مابين 1942- 1946م .
-  عمل  إدارياً بنادي ابو عنجة .
- في عام 1946 م انقسم  لاعبو  نادى  ابوعنجة  إلى شطرين شطربقيادة المورداب  وانضمواالى نادى المورده والشطر الثاني بقيادة حاج التوم وزملائه وانضمو الى نادى المريخ
-  وفى نفس العام  تقلد عضوية  مجلس إدارة  نادى  المريخ ثم عين  عضوا بمجلس  منطقة  ام درمان 1948م
-  في عام 1950 أصبح مساعداً لسكرتير  نادى  المريخ  وكان رئيس  نادى  المريخ  آنذاك هو السيد محمد خيري على والسكرتير السيد عوض ابو زيد .
عضو باللجنة الإدارية باتحاد الخرطوم الا انه اثر العمل بنادي المريخ عام 1951 م  واستمر فيه حتى عام  1977م  .
-  صاحب فكرة  بناء  دور  مسوره للأندية  الكبرى وهذه الفكرة وجدت التنفيذ فى  عهد  الوزير  الرياضي  طلعت فريد عام  1960
*

----------


## على الصغير

*
*

----------


## على الصغير

*
*

----------


## على الصغير

*

عثمان كلول لاعب المريخ في نهاية الأربعينات

ولعب أيضا محترفا لفريق الترسانة المصري

*

----------


## صياد النجوم x

*الزعامة من القدم مشكورين على المعلمومات ودمت صفوة
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*
بعض من في هذه الصورة خوجلي ابو الجاز وبرعي احمد البشير وطلب مدني 
*

----------


## زول هناك

*
 
وقوف من اليمين منصور رمضان / عبد الله عباس/ برعي احمد البشير / جقدول
حسن ابو العائلة/ سري محمد علي / ابراهومة سيد الاسم 
جلوس من اليمين / دقنو / ....../هاشم محمد عثمان / حسنين جمعة..........

*

----------


## زول هناك

*
دقنو / جلا / عزيو / جقدول / السر كاوندا

*

----------


## زول هناك

*
مريخ  بداية الستينات 
يمين وقوف / حسن ابو العائلة/ حسن العبد / جقدول / جلا / جلا/ ابراهومة / برعي منصور رمضان 
جلوس من اليمين /بكري تقر /عبدالله عباس / ....../ رابح رمضان /حسنين جمعة 
*

----------


## زول هناك

*زمن ابو العائلة 

ابو العائلة اللاعب الفذ 


ابو العائلة الإداري مع الرقم شاخور 
*

----------

